

Open the pod bay doors hal - Wolfram Alpha - toponium
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=open+the+pod+bay+doors+hal

======
rch
Very nice - assuming it isn't just an easter egg. Any other examples of non-
interrogative questions on hand?

